# What happened to Profile?



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I know they aren't known for being the best, highest quality stuff out there but it wasn't half bad for the price. I recommended them to a friend who needs a solid 4-Channel and doesn't want to spend alot of money but now I see their online storefront is closed. Their website hasn't been updated in ages and Millionbuy stopped selling their stuff a year or so ago. Just wondering, did they fold up, or did they get bought out?


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

woofersetc. use to have their stuff as well, but not anymore. Don't know if they went out of business or what, I have a 2 ch HA 600 running my 8" sub, and it works just fine IMO.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Solid amps for the price. Too bad they aren't around anymore.


----------



## fertigaudio (Jul 18, 2010)

I could only get refurbished amps from them a year or so ago. Nothing new was available. I have always loved their bang for the buck. They were great amps if you wanted quality but didn't care about the brand name. Another victim of a crowded market and a receding economy.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

I got mine new from woofersetc sometime in 09, but not sure when, Wish I bought several of 'em.


----------

